# Router Bit



## phillipd11 (Nov 5, 2009)

I purchased Freud 99-036 Adjustable Tongue and Groove Bit Set 1/2 inch
I tried to make an adjustment and found no place on the shaft to put a wrench. How does one hold the shaft to loosen the nut without damaging the shaft.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Chuck it up in your router. The nut on the bit should loosen before the nut for the collet.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

There is a nut at the "top" of the bit, but you are right that there seems to be no second position for a wrench. Have you considered inserting the shaft into the collet and tightening it as if you were ready to use it, then using a wrench on the top? You might need to do it that way anyway to get the adjustment you need. 
Of course, the router absolutely must be unplugged or if battery powered, the battery removed. 
The mehtod I described is how I would do it.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

mftha said:


> There is a nut at the "top" of the bit, but you are right that there seems to be no second position for a wrench. Have you considered inserting the shaft into the collet and tightening it as if you were ready to use it, then using a wrench on the top? You might need to do it that way anyway to get the adjustment you need.
> Of course, the router absolutely must be unplugged or if battery powered, the battery removed.
> The mehtod I described is how I would do it.


That's how you do it. Newer routers should have a pin you engage so you only need 1 wrench to tighten or loosen collet. Older routers use 2 wrenches to tighten or loosen collet. If you have the locking pin push it in to lock the collet & loosen nut on bit. Older style use wrench to hold collet from moving.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi phillipd

You will need to made a quick jig, take block of hardwood, about 2 x 2 x 6" long drill a 1/2" in the center of the block, then take it to the band saw and split the board right down center , right through the the 1/2" hole .but down go all the way on the split, stop short about 1/2" or so from the end, rap some tape around the end without the split on it.. now put the bit in the block and clamp it in your vise, now switch the bits or remove the shims,Don't do it on the router table it's so easy to drop parts down the hole.. 

Note you may want to drill a 1/4" at the same time for the 1/4" shank bits.

========



phillipd11 said:


> I purchased Freud 99-036 Adjustable Tongue and Groove Bit Set 1/2 inch
> I tried to make an adjustment and found no place on the shaft to put a wrench. How does one hold the shaft to loosen the nut without damaging the shaft.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

What happened to the kiss rule? What if there is no band saw available? The collet in the router should hold the shank tight enough to loosen the nut on the bit. No jig to make. That's faster than making a quick jig.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

bobj3 said:


> Hi phillipd
> 
> You will need to made a quick jig, take block of hardwood, about 2 x 2 x 6" long drill a 1/2" in the center of the block, then take it to the band saw and split the board right down center , right through the the 1/2" hole .but down go all the way on the split, stop short about 1/2" or so from the end, rap some tape around the end without the split on it.. now put the bit in the block and clamp it in your vise, now switch the bits or remove the shims,Don't do it on the router table it's so easy to drop parts down the hole..
> 
> ...


In modern pop culture, a cell phone company has probably copyrighted the phrase "There's an app for that". But here on the Router Forums, I think we own the rights to " There's a jig for that", and most likely Bobj has already designed it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi James 

Very true, the little thin spacers are slick when you pull them of the shank and they can drop so quick down the deep dark hole, most don't count them, they just pull them off and sit them down on the table top, if they drop down inside the hole you are in for some real work,did that done that, like they say if it's worth doing it's worth doing it right, not to say anything about taking the chance of nicking the cutter with the wrench ,it's true some router bits have a wrench flats on the router bit shank but it's best to pull them out of the router table, I know you have seen Marc of sommerfeld tools do it all the time but he has been using the router table a very long time, and I'm sure if he did they would cut that part out of the video.. 

By the way most have a hand saw hanging on the wall that works just like a band saw  the KISS way for sure ..

=========



jlord said:


> What happened to the kiss rule? What if there is no band saw available? The collet in the router should hold the shank tight enough to loosen the nut on the bit. No jig to make. That's faster than making a quick jig.


----------



## phillipd11 (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks to all who posted a reply.
I will try Bobj3 suggestionand make the jig
Thanks again 
Phillip


----------

